# .243 Deer rifle?



## mburgess

I'm looking to buy just a deer rifle, maybe a little varmint hunting. Was going to get a .270 but talking to many people lately is getting me leaning toward a .243. I've looked at some ammo ballistics and the remington 75 grain accutip boat tail looks to be an absolute laser. Is this enough to tackle a deer? Reading the energy chart shows it to be plenty, but it seems a little light, when you are talking a 130 grain with a .270 and .150 with a .30-06. I have a friend who consistently takes big deer with this rifle and says it is an absolute gem to shoot and can get 1" patterns at the range all day long. My first instinct was a .270, and I usually go with that but I think a .243 would be a nice gun to own and a good starter for my son down the road.


----------



## DecoyDummy

Sounds like you are going down the same road as me ... needed/wanted a rifle suitable for things up to the size of deer (and nothing larger), varmit shooting, target practice, also a gun my son can learn with and use without problem.

Everything I heard indicates with the larger bullets the .243 is enough for deer and less intimidating than the bigger guns ... which might even make better shot placement possible.

So far I like the gun a lot ... but I haven't done any real "hunting" with it.

Still hoping for a response or two to my post yesterday regarding what I bought .


----------



## TN.Frank

Yep, the .243 Win. will work on deer, the 6mm Rem. is a bit better ctg. in the but it's somewhat harder to find as well. The new 260 Rem is an excellent deer ctg. and it'd do double duty as a varmit ctg. as well. Then there's the ol' 25-06 Rem, probably one of the better deer ctgs. as well as a nice long range varmit ctg. So many choices, so little money,LOL. Good luck finding your rifle, how ya' can get a nice one that'll fit the bill. :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner

I happen to be a huge fan of the .243 Winchester. The cartridge is quite accurate, easy load for, not to hard on the shoulder and works quite well for game from Varmints to Deer (although I would not recommend one for anything bigger than Deer).

As per the 75gr. Remington with the Hornady V-Max Bullet on Deer, I would opt for something a little different in that that bullet is designed for Varmints and probably will not produce the needed penetration on a Whitetails, especially if much bone is hit. For Whitetails I much prefer a heavier bullet and this year decided to try the 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip. I handloaded these bullets to 3071 FPS out of my Ruger with its 22" Barrel, accuracy is amazing, and if you do not handload you can get this same bullet in factory ammo in the form of Federal Premium Vital Shok or Winchester Supreme. So far I have taken 3 Whitetails with this Bullet / Load and have been quite impressed with the Bullet Performance.

For Varmints I much perfer the lighter bullets. For Varmints (Little Varmints) I use 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in the form of a reduced load, loaded to a muzzle velocity of 3229 FPS (these bullets can be driven to 3900 FPs or a little more in the .243). Accuracy is quite good, recoil is mild as is barrel heat for sustained shooting sessions. This load bsically diplicates the Recoil and Ballistics of a .223 Remington for the most part.

When it's time to get serious about Coyotes I switch to 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips (so far in the form of Federal Premium V-Shok Ammo). These bullets make Coyote DRT (dead right there) but are not very fur friendly.

As can be seen with 3 different loads (that most shooters probably wouldn't need, but rather two loads would cover their needs quite well) I can hunt anything I am going to hunt here locally with ONE GUN. Yep I end up re-zeroing my rifle several times a year, but the way I look at it is this, practice shooting never hurt anyone.

Good luck with your decision, and yes the .243 really is a dual purpose cartridge in spite of what some people may say.

Larry


----------



## SG552

SDHandgunner said:


> I happen to be a huge fan of the .243 Winchester. The cartridge is quite accurate, easy load for, not to hard on the shoulder and works quite well for game from Varmints to Deer (although I would not recommend one for anything bigger than Deer).
> 
> As per the 75gr. Remington with the Hornady V-Max Bullet on Deer, I would opt for something a little different in that that bullet is designed for Varmints and probably will not produce the needed penetration on a Whitetails, especially if much bone is hit. For Whitetails I much prefer a heavier bullet and this year decided to try the 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip. I handloaded these bullets to 3071 FPS out of my Ruger with its 22" Barrel, accuracy is amazing, and if you do not handload you can get this same bullet in factory ammo in the form of Federal Premium Vital Shok or Winchester Supreme. So far I have taken 3 Whitetails with this Bullet / Load and have been quite impressed with the Bullet Performance.
> 
> For Varmints I much perfer the lighter bullets. For Varmints (Little Varmints) I use 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in the form of a reduced load, loaded to a muzzle velocity of 3229 FPS (these bullets can be driven to 3900 FPs or a little more in the .243). Accuracy is quite good, recoil is mild as is barrel heat for sustained shooting sessions. This load bsically diplicates the Recoil and Ballistics of a .223 Remington for the most part.
> 
> When it's time to get serious about Coyotes I switch to 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips (so far in the form of Federal Premium V-Shok Ammo). These bullets make Coyote DRT (dead right there) but are not very fur friendly.
> 
> As can be seen with 3 different loads (that most shooters probably wouldn't need, but rather two loads would cover their needs quite well) I can hunt anything I am going to hunt here locally with ONE GUN. Yep I end up re-zeroing my rifle several times a year, but the way I look at it is this, practice shooting never hurt anyone.
> 
> Good luck with your decision, and yes the .243 really is a dual purpose cartridge in spite of what some people may say.
> 
> Larry


Diddo


----------



## Plainsman

I'll have to go with TN. Frank here. The 243, 25/06 and 260 are all good rifles that will double for deer and varmint. However, I think the 260 makes the best deer rifle of the three. If your going to shoot something bigger than that the 260 energy, ballistic coefficient and sectional density leaves the other two behind. Slightly , very slightly more recoil than the 243. 
I know I push the 260 often, and I don't have one. However, people who have taken this advise are very happy. My son has had two and liked them both. His new custom 260 will be his 1000 rifle. Target, not deer.


----------



## TN.Frank

There's just something about a .264"/6.5mm bullet that, well, "Magic". I've always liked the 6.5x55mm Swede round, the down range ballistics of it were hard to believe. That caliber just seems to hold onto velocity like it's glued to the bullet. I really like the 30-'06, I think it's the standard that all big game ctgs. are measured by. The new .270WSM is a great ctg., ballistics are as good if not just a bit better then the ol' '06. The 260Rem. diffinetly has my attention too. I know that I'll end up with one of the three rounds in whatever new bolt gun(or maybe Remington will come out with the 270WSM or .260 Rem in their 7600 pump, that'd be sweet) I get will be one of em'. Check the ballistic tables and loading charts then look em' over again and I'm sure you'll pick the right ctg.

:beer:


----------



## Cowboy

The only recomendation I have is check with your local conservation officer. Here in Minnesota the smallest rifle you can use is a .270 in the rifle areas. Just make sure it's a legal deer gun in your area.


----------



## farmerj

Cowboy said:


> The only recomendation I have is check with your local conservation officer. Here in Minnesota the smallest rifle you can use is a .270 in the rifle areas. Just make sure it's a legal deer gun in your area.





> MN DNR
> Legal Big Game Rifle & Pistol Cartridges & Shotgun Shells
> M.S.A 97B.031
> At Least .23 caliber and case length of at least 1.285 inches


They also list the individual rifle calibers INDIVIDUALLY as well. The .243 and other 6mm class guns are there.


----------



## elderberry99

I purchased my .243 in Savage 11FL this past fall and used it for my deer rifle in NC this season and love it.
I use the Remington Express Core-lokt PSP 100 grain bullets and it did a very nice job this season for me.
The .243 is a very soft shooting rifle caliber, and I enjoy shooting it in and off the field.


----------



## Scooter

Have to go with the .260 or even the 7mm-08 both better members of the class of the 08 case. I think either would be a better option than the .243 for deer and such.


----------



## elderberry99

7MM-08 is definitly my next purchase if Savage ever decides to go left handed on there American Classic model 14


----------



## duckhunter55

the 270 has no comparison. Its a stronger long range gun that has great balistics for everything from deer to coyotes kick depends on gun not much though have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mburgess

I'm leaning towards a .270, just more down range power makes it a better choice for me in the end I think. :sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank

Well, heck, if we're moving up in caliber I vote for the 280 Rem., it'll do anything the 270 Win. will do plus you have a better bullet sellection. 
Ok, who's going to vote for the 30'06 so we can reply,LOL. 
Point is this, if you want a low recoil rifle for deer you have to keep it fairly small in caliber, I'd say under .264/6.5mm or less. Anything under that will offer low recoil and plenty of power to kill a deer if you do your part. 
:beer:


----------



## SG552

You guys have to remember that he mentioned his son down the rd also. So if you have all intentions of letting Jr learn then by all means do the .243. It will git r' done if ya place your shot properly.


----------



## mburgess

I'll toss and turn on this one for another 1-2 months before I purchase a rifle I have a feeling. Thanks for the input. I'm one of the few people that doesn't believe bigger is always better. Smaller can kill just as good with the right shot. But I do want quick humane kills!!! My old 30/30 winchester has always done that, but need something different on the plains. :lol:


----------



## Peakebrook

To keep things in perspective, it is always worth while to think of cartridge "families." Most of the cartridges on the market are based on a handful of cases. The neck diameter is changed to handle different caliber bullets.

For instance:
308 family: 243 Win, 260 Rem, 7mm-08, 308, 338 Federal, 358 Win

30-06 family: 25-06, 270 Win, 280 Rem, 30-06, 338-06, 35 Whelen

The biggest consideration, when buying a gun to do a lot of shooting, is comfort. How it feels when you shoulder it and how much felt recoil when shooting it (muzzle blast is also important). For most shooters, as you increase felt recoil, accuracy will decrease with repeated shots.

My personal preference is the 308 family. The 260 Rem or 7mm-08 will be sufficient for deer, yet be comfortable to shoot.


----------



## mburgess

I've been researching some different bullets and The 85 grain Barnes XLC or Triple shock bullet and the Remington 90 grain swift scirocco seem to present as interesting cartridges for the .243. With the Barnes charting system they list their bullets as 6mm then .243 is in parentheses behind it. Does this mean the bullet is interchangeable, I know they are the same size, but not sure if interchangeable? Anyone a bullet expert?

This is one is going to get busy I have a feeling especially with the reloaders out there. :wink:


----------



## TN.Frank

Yes, one is the "caliber" designation the other is the "metric" one. 
5.56mm=.223
6mm=.243
6.5mm=.264
7mm=.284
7.62mm=.308
8mm=.323
9mm=.355
10mm=.400
11.25mm=.451


----------



## jasonmha

My father hunts deer with a Remington Model 7400 .243, and he swears by it. Judging by the number of horns on the wall of his camphouse, I don't argue with him. He likes it so much that his .308, .270, and .44 mag carbine are pretty much used for display now.


----------



## Jendon6653

I am also a huge fan of the.243 as well. In my opinion there is no better varmint or coyote rifle on the market. When this rifle was first conceived, it was considered to be a wildcat cartridge. It was first called the .243 Page pooper, yes you heard me right. It was so successful as a varminter that Winchester decided to jump on it right away and the rest is history. As far as the .270 is concerned, the late Jack O'conner took every big game animal in north america with it and using the 230 gr. bullet, so as a deer rifle goes, there is no better in my opinion. If you want it to double as a Varmint rig, you can handload the sierra 90 gr, hollow point to around 3600 ft. per sec. This round is very accurate and is very deadly on coyote. This rifle will do double duty. It would be ideal to own both rifles ,then you would have the best of both worlds. If I could own only one I believe I would have to go with the .243 :beer: my top pick. Which ever you decide you can't go wrong.


----------



## Scooter

I still think the .243 is overrated but that doesn't mean that it doesn't do it's job as a double duty caliber. Personally I think that .260 just doesn't get the credit it deserves but that is compounded by the fact that the .243 has been around alot longer also.


----------



## pennsyltucky

the 243 with 70g balistic tips is about as good as it gets for varmints/coyotes. accuracy doesnt get any better for an off the shelf gun. with a 95g bullet, its the perfect deer rifle for your son or anyone. theres no need to go bigger just for a deer. a 95g has 1200ft-lbs of energy at 300 yards. thats twice as much as necessary.

i vote for the 243. less money to shoot, reload, buy, etc.
and much less recoil.


----------



## natemil373

I would have to jump on the .243 bandwagon as this is one of if not the favorite caliber of mine. I have 4 rifles chambered in this caliber and I would feel comfortable using it for deer although in OH since we can't use rifles for deer the most that mine normally shoot are the occasional fox or coyote. This cartidge to me offers the perfect versatility of being able to shoot 55gr bullets at 3800-3900 fps and 100gr bullets at 2900-3000 fps. The only new fangled magnum that I would really like to try is the .243 WSSM. Do I need a cartridge that shoots a 55 gr bullet at 4300 fps when I have one that shoots it at 3900 fps? No. Do I want said cartidge? YES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## pennsyltucky

the 243 shoots a 55 at 4100fps with 45g of 4895. (from my book) but with the extra 2 in of barrel (24") its at 4225fps on my chrony. so the short mag doesnt gain u much.


----------



## dennis_d

pennsyltucky said:


> the 243 shoots a 55 at 4100fps with 45g of 4895. (from my book) but with the extra 2 in of barrel (24") its at 4225fps on my chrony. so the short mag doesnt gain u much.


the .243 wssm is equivelent to the 6mm remington, which is a bit better than the .243. plus the short fat case design, i.e., 6mm ppc, has proven to be a very accurate design. wouldnt make much sense to buy one if you already have a .243, but if your looking for a .243 and reload id go with the short mag or the 6mm rem.


----------



## honkbuster3

A 243 is a great rifle. I had a friend that shot a deer at 325yds will a 243. It was a kill shot to. Dropped with the first shot. I have a 270 though and love it. I can shoot elk, deer, squirrel, coyote,bear, and more with it . It is great. :beer:


----------



## R y a n

scooter said:


> I still think the .243 is overrated but that doesn't mean that it doesn't do it's job as a double duty caliber. Personally I think that .260 just doesn't get the credit it deserves but that is compounded by the fact that the .243 has been around alot longer also.


I agree with these thoughts... The best low end caliber a guy should get if they are buying a new gun is the.260. It has the best of all worlds but is relatively new. It doesn't have the publicity and popularity of the .243.



pennsyltucky said:


> the 243 with 70g balistic tips is about as good as it gets for varmints/coyotes. accuracy doesnt get any better for an off the shelf gun. with a 95g bullet, its the perfect deer rifle for your son or anyone. theres no need to go bigger just for a deer. a 95g has 1200ft-lbs of energy at 300 yards. thats twice as much as necessary.
> 
> I vote for the 243. less money to shoot, reload, buy, etc.
> and much less recoil.


However as Pennyltucky puts it, if those considerations(less $$ to shoot, reload, buy, etc) above are a strong factor in your decision, go with a .243. I started out my deer hunting career with one, and I can tell you that other than a .260, this is the only gun a young boy should be shooting. One thing I would strongly recommend if you go with a .243 and plan on having this be the son's first rifle, is to go with a youth/women's model. I recently helped a girlfriend of mine start deer hunting, and I helped her select a Remington Model 700 Youth in black synthetic. Getting that model is crucial because of the fit of the gun on a smaller person's frame. She is only 5'5" and 130 and this gun is perfect for her. The shorter stock combined with the light loads were great for getting her marksmanship and confidence to high levels prior to the season. Plus the gun is synthetic which a first gun for a youth should be scratch resistant. They have enough to worry about without getting dad mad at scratching the gun!

Good Luck!

Ryan


----------



## Dustymick64

I get soooo tired of the same old debates about effectivness of calibers on game. I have in my lifetime seen elk dropped with a .22lr. In fact the .22lr was the local poachers (bastards!) gun of choice and head shots were not the norm. My brother killed elk with a 6.5 jap service rifle. I have seen elk taken cleanly with a 30-30. Large mule deer taken with 80gr bullets out of a .243. I know of many elk taken with a .243. All these things fly in the face of the modern "expert" hunters of today. Young readers of the major gun magazines cannot help but think after their indoctrinated with the magazines garbage, that it would be impossible to hunt a deer without a cannon. Good God! Over the years I have given up my .338, 45-70, 30-06, .270, 6.5x55mm, 44 mag and hunted with a 30-30. I am so glad the deer weren't aware of the fact that they were being killed with what is considered by many to be an inadequate rifle. My friend hunted for 50 years with a 25-35 before his kids bought him a .243. He thinks it is the greatest gun ever made. Since moving to Arizona I have deceided on a new rifle. An Encore .243 fits the bill nicely. A word of advice for new or young hunters. Learning to shoot, picking your shots and learning the humane limit of your rifle is key to a rewarding hunt. Because a book tells you your rifle can kill an animal at 500 yards is not a licence to try without a LOT of practice and perfect conditions. I limit my shots to under 200 yards and do well. Bullet placement is key. Taking a "chance" on a risky shot with a large rifle at long range in the belief that a more powerful rifle could shoot thru the rear end of a deer and hit vitals (I've seen this done) has ethics attatched that I don't condone. But each to their own. At the end of the day a hunter is judged by his peers for his skills, ethics and moral values. Buy your .243, learn to shoot, shoot often and enjoy the basics of a good hunt. Enjoy your days outdoors. They come to an end all to quickly..


----------



## Kelly Hannan

243 with 100 gr for deer, love mine


----------



## yooper77

I wish all states (North Dakota) published specific cartridges for big game like Minnesota, I truly love their list and makes sense to me.  The 243 Winchester lives, but all the 22 centerfire cartridges die off in Minnesota for big game hunting as they should.
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/regulations/ ... idges.html
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regula ... ridges.pdf

Yesterday in a forum, I saw someone ask about deer bullets for his 204 Ruger, that's scary. Only 22 centerfire cartridges are the legal minimum in North Dakota for deer hunting at least for now, hopefully not for long.

The 204 Ruger is illegal for North Dakota deer hunting as it should be!

I reload for all my cartridges and I use 308 Winchester brass for my 7mm-08 Remington. I used to make 243 Winchester from 308 Winchester as well, but I was so happy to have the 260 Remington hit the market. I once found tons of once fired 260 Remington brass that I now make into 243 Winchester with a lot less neck turning.

I load 70 grain bullet for varmints and 100 grain bullet for deer in my 243 Winchester with proven one shot success every time.

yooper77


----------



## MAGNUS

No ofense but it really comes down to how accurate you and your rilfe are.

It wont really matter if you have a .243, .260 or 50 bmg. if you cant consistatly place shots with it.

Having said that the .243 is fine in the right hands so is the .260 or .257 roberts. These are all you need and can double as a varmint calibre.

You can move up to whatever, like a 300 wsm for example. But it just kicks more and if you have trouble with hitting targets smaller calibres then dont bother.

If you know you can handle a the rifle well and shot place with no problems a .223 is enough gun. I use it for my deer gun.


----------



## kjmdrumz3

I have to throw in a vote for the .243 also. It will kill a deer as well as a 300 Win Mag. It's all about accuracy. And when I can hit a dime at 100 yards everytime with 100-grain Winchester SuperX's out of a $270 Stevens topped with a $150 BSA scope, I'm happy. I have a $420 rig that will drop a deer everytime I pull the trigger and doesn't kick like a mule.


----------



## iwantabuggy

ccccrnr said:


> This question is sort of a poll but I didn't want to start a new thread..
> 
> Is the 243win a humane round under good conditions for
> sheep hunting?
> pronghorn hunting?
> Mule and Couers Deer hunting?
> Stag hunting?
> Feral Hog (boar) hunting (140 - 400lb)?
> Moose hunting?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but anything smaller can be taken humanly with this round with the correct loading as already stated on the thread.


IMO, the 243 is plenty to be "humane" for all of the above except Hog and Moose. My main concerns with those animals (hog and moose) would be that the bullets are probably not going to be tough enough to hold together and give the penetration you would need on either a big animal (moose) or a very dense animal (hog).


----------



## bryan_huber

a 204 and 223 can take a deer. either soft point or fmj should easily reach the heart at 100 yards. im not saying its my caliber of choice. i shoot a 243 with 100gr sp.


----------



## Plainsman

> It will kill a deer as well as a 300 Win Mag.


Dead is dead, but if you shoot 100 deer I will guarantee you if you take anything but perfect shots your 243 will not compare to a 300mag. There is just no possible way.


----------



## wi_hunter

Like everyone has said previously a .243 is perfectly fine for deer hunting. It is the caliber I typically use for deer hunting. The only problem I find with it is in brush or woods the bullet can get knocked off very easily by any little thing. In North Dakota though I don't think you'll have any problem with that. I'm shooting 100 grain bullets out of my .243 it takes down deer quite well. With my own 100 grain load I have even hit a deer at around 300 yards estimated of course


----------



## kjmdrumz3

Plainsman said:


> It will kill a deer as well as a 300 Win Mag.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead is dead, but if you shoot 100 deer I will guarantee you if you take anything but perfect shots your 243 will not compare to a 300mag. There is just no possible way.
Click to expand...

And why is that? Please explain. The .243 is just as capable as almost any in the "humane" taking of Whitetail. A bad shot is a bad shot, even out of a .300. I love my .243. Accurate and doesn't kick. Which, in turn, helps me to be even more accurate = DEAD DEER.


----------



## themaddmortician

I just purchased this Remington Buckmasters rifle in 243. for coyote, and deer. I shoot a Tikka 300 WSM which I love and had the smarts to buy it back from a friend this week....anyways I have shot deer with an old 243 before and they drop like the rest of them. Our native peoples here in Canada shoot many caribou, moose and wolf with a 223. Our soldiers who are braving their lives in Afghanistan use C7's (5.56 x 45mm) successfully. Hmmm....

I bought mine because I do not re-load and 243 is cheaper to shoot than 300wsm and a little easier on the shoulder....

Cheers,


----------



## tigerdog

I'm thinking of using my .243 for antelope and possible deer this fall. I purchased it for coyotes, but have a mild shoulder injury and am uncertain how it would react to the 7mm mag. I don't know if I'll get out of the area prior to hunting season and it looks like my best local options for ammo are 100gr PowerPoints or 95gr ballistic tips (both from Winchester). The dealer also had 80gr soft points that he thought may work for the speed goats, but I think I should avoid those. Any opinions/suggestions on the limited ammo selection? Am I better off just sticking with the 7mm?


----------



## LuckCounts

The first rifle I bought for my daughter was a .243 by New England firearms made for the Jr. hunter. It has plenty of stopping power for Deer and she was able to handle it at 12 years old and about 70lbs soaking wet. You are only able to load one shell in it, just like her single shot shotgun. It forced her to make her shot count. It has been a very accurate gun and a great starter gun for a child to learn with. It certainly wan't too much for her to handle and proved to be very accurate.


----------



## Savage260

> but have a mild shoulder injury and am uncertain how it would react to the 7mm mag.


Tigerdog, depending on your injury and how long it has been since you shouldn't have trouble. I have dislocated my RT shoulder about 18 times and have had it cut twice. After the second time I was out shooting my 30-06 within 2 weeks. I know that isn't a 7mm, but I don't see you having too much trouble.

I bought a Encore Pro Hunter and have a 6MM barrel on order. I plan to use this for yotes, antelope, and whitetail. I don't forsee any probems taking any of these with this rifle/cartridge. I have been hunting with my my bro in law for years now, and he won't shoot any thing other than the .243. He has killed more deer(all but one I can remember were one shot kills) than almost any one I know. Great multi purpose cartridges!!!


----------



## iwantabuggy

Madmortician,

That is a sweet looking rifle, even though it is a REM.


----------



## lunatic209

.243 wssm :sniper: can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Steelpuck18

yeah i have one and it works great. i have taken many deer from up to 200yds. away.


----------



## rasmusse

" Here in Minnesota the smallest rifle you can use is a .270 in the rifle areas. Just make sure it's a legal deer gun in your area."

From the Minnesota DNR website:

Legal Big Game Cartridges

It is at least .220 caliber and has center fire ignition; 
It is loaded only with single projectile ammunition; 
The projectile used has a soft point or is an expanding bullet type;* 
The muzzleloader (long gun or handgun) used cannot be loaded at 
the breech (muzzleloading revolvers are not legal for taking big game); 
The smooth-bore muzzleloader used is at least .45 caliber and 
The rifled muzzleloader used is at least .40 caliber; 
Muzzleloaders with scopes are legal during the regular firearms deer 
seasons, but are not allowed during the muzzleloader season except by 
special permit for hunters with a medically certified visual impairment.


----------



## NDTerminator

Even though it seems I've always owned at least one and have taken my share of deer and goats with the 243, I'm not a big fan of it for medium game.

IMO if everything is perfect then the 243 is just peachy for deer out to maybe 250 yards, but... We all know how much Mr. Murphy enjoys hunting. For that reason, I much prefer something in the 270/7MM/30 caliber family for deer.

On the other hand, the 243 is a superb coyote & goat round, if you aren't hunting coyotes for fur and you keep your goat shots to 300 yards or less.

I could care less about taking coyotes for fur, I just want them dead. For this, the 243 is tough to beat. Much more punch than the 22 cal stuff, and much better in our ND winds. I have a LH Tikka T3 Lite in 243 that I use for coyotes. With 70 grain Ballistic Tip handloads, it is pure murder on song dogs...


----------



## srj

(IMHO) - You'll have a *LOT* more fun with the .243 than the .270. It's totally adequate for Whitetails. Your son will thank you, too! You, and he, will shoot it better, also. If you're thinking varmints, the .270 is waaayyyyy too much gun, for the same reasons. Plus, the rifle, itself, with the shorter action is nicer to look at and use. Ammo is cheaper, totally available a couple of plusses. I own both. Many, many use the .243 on Mule deer out here in the west, with those heavier bullets. It's a great caliber. Enjoy!


----------



## dylanpowell

i shot the biggest buck i ahve ever seen in person with a 243


----------



## LeviM

my opinion, I shoot a .243 and love it. I shoot both deer and coyotes with mine! Its an absolute blast to shoot!


----------



## beaverskins

my dad used the 243 for deer his whole life and it worked great, i started with a 6mm which also worked well, but i moved up to a 270 and love it. i have shot coyotes with it and needless to say it destroys them, also the recoil lets you know its there but if your hunting and not target shooting with it youll never notice the recoil.

i would go with the 243 to start for you and your son, this is a good all round gun, and later if you have the urge you can always upgrade to a bigger caliber. one can never have to many guns i believe haha.



TN.Frank said:


> Yes, one is the "caliber" designation the other is the "metric" one.
> 5.56mm=.223
> 6mm=.243
> 6.5mm=.264
> 7mm=.284
> 7.62mm=.308
> 8mm=.323
> 9mm=.355
> 10mm=.400
> 11.25mm=.451


yes the 6mm(.244) and 243 are similar and shoot the same bullets but i also thought to point out NOT to use a 6mm cartridge in a 243 or vise versa, the cartridges themselves are different and not interchangable. all that would probably happen is a stuck cartridge but why take the chance.


----------



## Appalachian Ridge Runner

I own a .243 Winchester for Deer and i use a 100 grain nosler bullet and this gun kills deer but it is light and I wouldnt recomend it for deer i would go with a .260 or something.


----------



## buckseye

243 is awesome I just don't like the talk of making a rule you have to use 25 cal or larger for deer. I haven't heard much about this lately so maybe it isn't an issue anymore, I don't know.


----------

